# NYC - Bronx Zoo, Museums, Central Park



## dmbrand (Apr 1, 2011)

We are visiting NYC next week and need some of your thoughts on places we haven't seen yet.  I've read through several older threads to get ideas/hints.  This is our fourth trip, so we have seen several of the main sights.

These were on my list:

Bronx Zoo:  I love zoos, we have been to San Diego and Washington DC as well. I might go by myself while my husband is in his conference. Good idea?

Museums: What two would you pick?

Central Park:  Provided it's not raining, is early April okay?  I was thinking the "touristy" carriage ride would be fun. 

After reading the threads, the Tenement Museum is now on my list as well.  I might even try to go to the Brooklyn Botanical Gardens, since FredM mentions it several times. 

Oh, and I still need to find a formal dress for my son's summer wedding.  Thought I'd shop a little there, anyone have specific places that might be suitable?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 1, 2011)

When in NYC I always try to stop by the MoMA( museum of modern art) and check out what play's are going on, on and off broadway...usually you can get half priced tickets on the day of the performance

But thats about all i know...Living 30 minutes from Manhattan you either grow to love it and try to spend all your time there or you despise everything about it....I'm not a big fan


----------



## Conan (Apr 1, 2011)

My favorite museums are the Metropolitan Museum (a world-class museum that besides European Art of all ages has tremendous collections of US art and furnishings, and specialized collections for example of mummies, musical instruments, etc.) and the Frick.

The Frick is a rich man's 19th century mansion on Fifth Avenue; you can see it all in one visit and the art includes at least a dozen masterpieces.





Admission to the Metropolitan is pay-what-you-want, so don't feel obligated to pay the suggested price.


----------



## metsoskil (Apr 1, 2011)

Bronx Zoo - Yes!  Definitely worth a trip.  Not as well landscaped and visually appealing as San Diego Zoo, but more animals.  

Museums - My 2 faves are the Metropolitan Museum of Art and Museum of Natural History.  I know, very cliche.  The Intrepid is always fun.  (http://www.intrepidmuseum.org/)

Central Park - beautiful in April.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 1, 2011)

The Met and The Museum of the City of New York, if they have an exhibit you're interested in. Otherwise, it's too far off the beaten track if you only have limited time. Plus it's not an art museum. I second the Frick or MoMA if you are looking at art. The Brooklyn Museum is also very nice and people forget about it, but, of course, it's in Brooklyn!

I love the Bronx Zoo, but if I were a tourist, I would skip it and go to the Central Park Zoo. Central Park has the good watery penguins (in the Bronx they only have the Galapagos kind) and the polar bears.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 2, 2011)

Well they just caught the cobra at the bronx zoo, so you should be safe visiting.  

lee


----------



## liborn2 (Apr 3, 2011)

After living in NY for 52 years..I finally did the tourist Double Decker bus http://www.newyorksightseeing.com/, and LOVED it...from Harlem to Battery Park in two days..hop off and seek out new finds..We recommend to others family/friends..one of those things you have to do...we jumped off at Seaport to use the chaise chairs on the top floor of Mall, overlooking the EAST RIVER..free you know..and we sat there with $4 beer from the food court watching the yachts, boats leave for the Sunset cruise..aaahhh the joys of life on a budget.
Would also recommend Circle Line Cruise..3 hours tour around Manhattan Island.  .http://www.circleline42.com/new-york-cruises.aspx  you circle the whole Island or can take shorter cruise to part of the island

If you plan to visit Met Museum don't forget to visit the roof top..sometimes they have exhibits or you can enjoy the view with eats/drink
Your MET admission will also allow you entry into the Cloisters Museum, tip: you don't have the pay the full recommended admission charge..you can pay much less..these prices have really gone overboard lately..so keep that in mind. 
http://www.metmuseum.org/visit/dining/#RoofGardenCafe

The Cloisters have beautiful gardens as well, overlooking the Hudson River, 4 acres to truly enjoy this peaceful place. Rich in Medieval European History.
http://www.metmuseum.org/cloisters/

Here is a link to keep tabs on upcoming free suggestions..and other interests
http://www.nycgo.com/deals/free/

Enjoy your visit, and many happy memories.
Welcome to NY


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2011)

liborn2 said:


> After living in NY for 52 years..I finally did the tourist Double Decker bus http://www.newyorksightseeing.com/, and LOVED it...fone of those things you have to do...we jumped off at Seaport to use the chaise chairs on the top floor of Mall, overlooking the Hudson..free you know..and we sat there with $4 beer from the food court watching the yachts, boats leave for the Sunset cruise..aaahhh the joys of life on a budget.



Liborn2,

Just correcting a typo -  if you were at Seaport - You were overlooking the East River, not the Hudson. I know you know, but some uninitiated readers may not. Great views of the Brooklyn Bridge from that spot too.


Richard


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 3, 2011)

Just finished looking at websites for the museums you all listed; leaning towards Frick and Museum of City of NY.  Being more of a history fan, rather than art, I think those two will cover both for now.  Have never heard of either before being mentioned here, so thanks!  

Heard the weather is improving, so I'm getting more excited.  Thanks for the other suggestions as well.  We have done the harbor cruise and hop on/off bus in the past, and they were well worth it.  I tend toward eclectic at times, so I like to find "hole in the wall" places with character, as well.  Strange as it may seem, we really like food from street vendors.  Can't wait to get a NY dog.  

I do want to try for tickets from the discount places.  We will be closest to the Times Square location, but if you think it is easy to get to the south location, than I will try to stand in line there.  I subscribed to TCKTS(?) daily email, listing what is available, to get an idea of the shows that do come up for discount.  Heard from friend that the show Lombardi is pretty good; has a certain significance for us Packer fans.

Checked out both of the zoo websites.  Even submitted a name for the wandering cobra!  Looks like transportation to both is pretty easy.

We stay two nights at the Hilton Garden Inn, then move to the Intercontinental Barclay for two additional, if anyone has any suggestions for pubs or delis with character that might be nearby.

Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dawn,

You should also consider the Merchant's House Museum -
http://www.merchantshouse.com/

"The Merchant's House Museum is New York City's only family home preserved intact — inside and out — from the 19th century.

Built in 1832 just steps from Washington Square, this elegant red-brick and white-marble row house on East Fourth Street was home to a prosperous merchant family for almost 100 years.

 Complete with the family's original furnishings and personal possessions, the house offers a rare and intimate glimpse of domestic life in New York City from 1835-1865."

Here's what The New York Times says:

"The distinction of the Merchant's House and it is a powerful one is that it is the real thing.  One simply walks through the beautiful doorway into another time and place in New York." 

 "Of the estimated 300 Federal houses in Manhattan, the best preserved is the 179-year-old Merchant's House Museum." 

And ... "Manhattan's most haunted house." 


Also, I think TKTS theatre tickets are much easier to get from the South Street Seaport location than the Times Square location . Why? - the lines are much shorter - you can get there by subway or bus. If you're not familiar check out www.hopstop.com - it tells you how to get from Point A to Point B by transport of your choice(eg. bus; subway; bus + subway; walking)

Have a great trip

Richard

P.S. Also check your other favorite museum websites for what special exhibitions they are hosting while you are in NYC - there may be a special exhibit that you would want to visit that you would otherwise miss if you didn't check


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 3, 2011)

Ooh, really like that hopstop.com website!  Could be very useful, thanks!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 4, 2011)

dmbrand said:


> Ooh, really like that hopstop.com website!  Could be very useful, thanks!



Just be careful with it--it's a good idea to look at a map and make sure what they recommend makes sense. Sometimes they'll have you transfer subway lines for what would have been a two-block walk.


----------



## Conan (Apr 4, 2011)

dmbrand said:


> so I like to find "hole in the wall" places with character


 
Go to McSorley's Old Ale House!
http://www.mcsorleysnewyork.com/

At McSorley's, Dusty Bones Conjure Ghosts





> The wishbones actually date to World War I, he says, when departing doughboys enjoyed one last meal, then hung the bones above the bar to symbolize their hope -- their wish -- that they would make it back home.
> The men who returned from France would take down their small trophies, then drink to those now represented only by poultry bones dangling from above. There the bones have stayed
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/02/18/n...s-conjure-ghosts.html?pagewanted=print&src=pm


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 4, 2011)

This place looks great!  Thanks!

And I will definitely look at maps for directions as well.  Four years ago I purchased a Streetwise Manhattan laminated fold out map that has bus and subway routes highlighted.  I'm sure I will fit in well with the other tourists pulling out maps.


----------



## liborn2 (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.carnegiedeli.com/home.php
If you love great pickles, coleslaw and plenty of food..hot dog and knish..or split a brisket/corned beef sandwich..$3 charge sharing.

Entertainment while you eat..lots of fun..and hamburgers are good.
http://www.ellensstardustdiner.com/

Enjoy dinner/brunch/ or drinks..
http://www.theviewnyc.com/restauran...n/travel/nycmq-new-york-marriott-marquis/home

Enter the TAPAS bar..wonderful Sangria..$27 half pitcher..loaded with soaked fruit..and you could order a couple of tapas..if you wish..excellent..
great cuban beat music.
http://www.victorscafe.com/index2.html

Highly recommend..Catch Me If You Can..still in previews..but OUTSTANDING show..lots of laughs, acting is wonderful..
http://www.broadwaybox.com/shows/catch_me_if_you_can_nyc_tickets.aspx


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2011)

dmbrand said:


> This place looks great!  Thanks!
> 
> And I will definitely look at maps for directions as well.  Four years ago I purchased a Streetwise Manhattan laminated fold out map that has bus and subway routes highlighted.  I'm sure I will fit in well with the other tourists pulling out maps.



Dawn,

If you decide to go bar-hopping to historic watering-holes, don't forget to check out The White Horse Tavern at 567 Hudson Street (between 11th Street & Perry Street), New York, NY 10014. Here's some info on The White Horse Tavern (New York City) from Wikipedia and also Poetry Landmark: The White Horse Tavern in New York City from poets.org

Also check out the King Cole Bar in the St. Regis Hotel at 2 East 55th Street, NY, NY 10022

The King Cole Bar has the wonderful Max Parrish King Cole Mural. This is also the bar where the Bloody Mary drink is reputed to have been introduced to New York in
the 1920's.

Richard


----------



## wackymother (Apr 5, 2011)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Also check out the King Cole Bar in the St. Regis Hotel at 2 East 55th Street, NY, NY 10022
> 
> The King Cole Bar has the wonderful Max Parrish King Cole Mural. This is also the bar where the Bloody Mary drink is reputed to have been introduced to New York in
> the 1920's.
> ...



Oh, that's a good one!  Good suggestion!


----------



## Conan (Apr 7, 2011)

Today's New York Times updates the situation at McSorley's


> *Dust Is Gone Above the Bar, but a Legend Still Dangles*
> 
> On Sunday morning, before the ancient doors of McSorley’s Old Ale House opened once again to spill that beer-and-sawdust aroma upon an East Village sidewalk, the owner took on a sorrowful job that in good conscience he could not leave to any of his employees. Too close to tempting the fates.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 7, 2011)

I just read that online too!  Do you think the place will be crazy now, since it got mentioned?


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 7, 2011)

*Roosevelt Tram*

One book's suggestion was taking the Roosevelt Tram across the East River....for the view.  I've done the Staten Island Ferry a few times and enjoyed that.  Would the tram be worthwhile?


----------

